# Western vs. English boots



## VivaLaPluto (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm wondering what the difference is? I got traditional cowboy style riding boots since that's all that was around to actually see and try on. But everyone at my barn wears English style tall boots. Is it a style thing? Are there actual differences? If so, what are they?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

To me, it _is_ a style thing.
I have both western boots and high English field style {laces} boots and the clothing to be worn with both.

*The important part of any riding shoe or boot is you have a defined heel* that should stop your foot from slipping through a stirrup and trapping you in case of a fall and hangup...
There are also differences in sole of the boot thickness and wideness...personal choices of what you like and want available.

When you think about it....
Western boots are worn with jeans over the outside of the boot top.
English boots are worn with breeches normally and that lower leg part of the breech is tucked inside the higher worn boot. It is sleek looking same as a English saddle is compared to the bulky look of a western...

No right or wrong, just a difference in what you choose to wear.
I have seen many wear tall boots and breeches riding western and those wearing "cowboy boots" riding English...
_What ever is comfortable.... :wink:
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...
_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

it is so much more than a style thing, both were designed for the comfort and practicality of the task, long boots much more comfortable than short when riding English, paddock boots and chaps do the same job.

As to riding, wear what you like, but if you are wearing breeches, tights, or other English leg wear, they will be inside your boots, because riding in jeans is not the best idea in an English saddle. You can get boot cut style breeches, they should go over your cowboy boots.

If you are serious about English riding, you should get the right gear, much more comfortable, BUT, until you are showing at a decent level, short boots and chaps are perfectly acceptable, and for schooling they are great, so you don't need long boots.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If I'm going to be riding and doing many ground chores, I wear paddock boots.

If I will only be riding I will wear my Olathes, black with 18" tops, and a 2 1/4 underslung heel. I'll wear those with jeans or breeches, inside obviously. I like the protection they give. I ride western and english.

If I'm going dancing I wear my double D brand leave up ropers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I consider myself a boot queen and had many pairs of boots (for fashion) long before I started riding horses. Now, of course, I have two different pairs of riding boots--tall field boots and lace-up paddock boots, which I wear with chaps. 

Riding English, the saddle pinches me (or maybe it's the stirrup iron; not sure) if I don't wear either my chaps or my tall boots. Cowboy boots would not be tall enough to cover where it pinches me. I've ridden in 3-4 dif. saddles so I'm pretty sure it's not just the saddle fit.

I always wore cowboy boots riding western as a kid. Or sandals, or sneakers, or nothing at all, because when I was a kid I did dumb stuff. But, even w/out shoes, I do not remember the western saddle pinching like the English saddles can. 

I think boots are super important for safety reasons, as stated above. Whether you wear tall/short/western/English is really up to what feels comfortable to you.

My son wears cowboy-ish Ariat boots & jeans and rides English when he rides outside of a lesson. In a lesson, for some reason he likes to wear breeches and his paddock boots/chaps. Same barn...I guess the lesson is more "official" riding to him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've worn both and there is a lot more than just a style difference. 

The tall boots I had laced up the front and zipped up the back. I liked it because I could get a very customized fit (I have big calves, even when I'm not overweight). Similar to these:









They didn't have as much give, even though the leather was soft, and the toe box/foot bed was a bit more "rigid" (not the word I'm looking for, but I can't think of the one I am). The sole was thinner and you could feel everything when walking.

I have three different pairs of western boots. I have a pair of Ariat FatBabys (my every day barn boots Fatbaby Cowgirl ), a pair of Justin Silver Collections (my dress boots https://www.justinboots.com/footwear/women/styles/shop-all-womens-boots/SVL7316 ) and a pair of Ariat Legends (will probably be my show boots Legend ). Each has a different feel and a different fit. The sole is not as flexible as my English boots were and there's less "feel" to them when they're in the stirrup. I can walk across gravel or rocks and it doesn't bother me.

When I first got my gelding, I did more trail riding in an Australian stock saddle with thinner (2") leathers, so I wanted the best of both worlds. I ended up with a pair of Ariat Terrains ( Terrain ) and a pair of mesh half chaps (much more practical than leather where I live). The half chaps protected my calves from being pinched by the leathers. The Terrains provided me with traction if I had to get off and hike.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Old picture of me riding English while my daughter went western:








​ 
There are things I disliked about my Bates saddle (CAIR!), but the leather wore like iron. Never harmed it wearing jeans. Rode Australian saddles with English leathers using jeans and cowboy boots...did that for about 3-4 years. I also used the "home" stirrup position...maybe that changed how it felt.

Of course, doing things properly wasn't a top priority for either Mia or I:










You may need to just try things and see what works for you.​


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

In short, boots are designed to work with the type of saddle you're riding in.

English boots (either tall boots or paddock boots worn with half chaps) protect you from the stirrup leathers pinching and provide better grip for your calf. They're also tall enough that they won't interfere with English saddle flaps.

Western boots, depending on how tall they are, can be at just the wrong height when riding in an English saddle that they 'catch' on the saddle flap and may not be tall enough to protect from stirrup leather pinching or give as much extra grip. The fender design of western saddles generally means there's nothing to pinch or interfere no matter the height of your boots.

If I'm riding in my western saddle I usually use my paddock boots without chaps (I don't own western boots); I will always wear my half chaps with my boots if I'm riding English.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As a rider who rides both English and western, I feel that my English tall boots (or paddock boots with half chaps) honestly help make my legs feel more stable. Of course, a stable leg is a stable leg and no boot will make you stable if you are not, but I like the "feel" if it better. 

I have ridden in my western boots a few times in my English saddle and don't particularly care for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

These are my Olathe's. Comfortable and practical for many types of riding .










Hmmm. And previewing my post, I see they are also good if I want to climb the walls. I hate Windows 10.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are going to show then the boots matter. If you are just riding then it doesn't really matter, although, the tall boots will keep you from getting pinched by the english stirrup leathers. I prefer western boots. I think they are more comfortable but I did by myself a pair of rocky mountain english boots that are very comfortable.

You can go with paddock boots that can be considered either or. I have a pair that have the western fringe (can't think of hte word I'm looking for) that can be removed, it just laces into them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> You can go with paddock boots that can be considered either or. I have a pair that have the western fringe (can't think of hte word I'm looking for) that can be removed, it just laces into them.



_Kilte...

_


----------

